# ,  / > Alinco >  alinco 135

## rn6lat

alinco 135                                ....         ...     ?

----------


## rn6lat

....      .

----------


## 4Victor

> alinco 135                                ....         ...     ?


,   ""  "" . (   )   . + -

----------


## 4Victor

> .            ""          .    .       r 319   - 100 ?


  ""     -    73 55

----------


## rn6lat

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-
6-
7-
8-()
  - 
      .....

----------


## UR7IKQ



----------


## rn6lat

alinco dr 135f      ) http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=6151&page=2   )))))))      .     ic601            ....?

----------


## rn6lat

.

----------


## SergejGost

> 


    DR-130
    ....   .
http://forum.qrz.ru/thread33385.html
      ... 
.....  .....

----------

